# What next after MRT Review?



## robin (May 18, 2011)

HI,

I had lodged an appeal with the MRT regarding the denial of a subclass 485 visa and the MRT made a decision in my favor to remit the application. I received the letter from the MRT during the mid week of May, 2011.

On getting in touch with my point of contact at the MRT, she told me that it would go back to DIAC for further processing. I assumed that a quick decision would be made by DIAC since it was an MRT approved (and remitted) case.

I still haven't heard anything back from them.

Has anyone else had any experience in the time frames from the MRT review to the actual receiving of the VISA ? If so, what sort of time frames should I expect? Please advise me in this matter. How can i get in touch with DIAC since it is an exceptional case?

Sincerely,

Rob


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi,

From what I had read, when a case is remitted it goes back to DIAC and is re-assessed. But it may be that they assess it anew i.e. it possibly goes into the que like new applications and is considered as if it were a new application?

Have you read the MRT review thread? Maybe the posters there may be able to help you out.


----------



## robin (May 18, 2011)

HI,

Thanks for your reply.

I have waited soo long for the MRT review to get back to me. The whole process from my visa being applied to being rejected and the MRT application to its result has taken around 3 years. The whole visa was rejected in the first place due to my migration agent swindling his clients and not submitting my IELTS test scores (my scores are 7.5, 8, 8, 9).

Is there a way I can write a letter to the MRT to persaude them to make my case a priority? It was never my fault in the first place, and that's why they came with a review in my favor. I really do not want to go through the process of being it accessed normally as it would take a long time. I will lose my sanity by then.

regards,

Rob



aussiegirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> From what I had read, when a case is remitted it goes back to DIAC and is re-assessed. But it may be that they assess it anew i.e. it possibly goes into the que like new applications and is considered as if it were a new application?
> 
> Have you read the MRT review thread? Maybe the posters there may be able to help you out.


----------

